# 1992 Salsa Jelly Bean



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What is it worth? JK! Dont' throw me in the sticky!

Anyhow, I went up to visit Mike and Noah's kids and to have Mike install my headset and bottom bracket and work with me on fitting the drop bars. One thing led to another and all of the sudden our 3 hour cruise finished with a finished bike. Also just a little excuse to see all the Potts there at his shop. I highly recommend a stop by his shop if anybody ever stops in the bay area or is reading this from there.

Noah, your kids are fine. Too bad you're just not a few inches shorter.

Thanks to Mike (of course), Sky, Eric, Kevin for all things moto and Stuart for some advice.

If you want to see the bare frame, pics are here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=444981&highlight=1992+salsa

Nitty Gritty:

1992 Salsa A La Carte

Fork: Bontrager Comp
Headset: Chris King 1" 2Nut
Bars: WTB Specialized RM-2 Dirt Drop
Stem: Cunningham LD
Shifters: Shimano XT M732
Brake Levers: Shimano 600
Brakes: Shimano XTR BR-M900
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR M910
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M900
Crankset: Shimano XTR M900
BB:Shimano BB-UN90
Hubset: Shimano XTR FH-M900
Rims: Bontrager
Tires: Ritchey Z Max Megabite
Pedals: Shimano XTR M959
Seatpost: Suntour XC Pro 26.8
Saddle: Avocet O2
Seatpost clamp: Salsa 30.0

BTW: the Surly rear cable hanger will be replaced with a Dia Compe one, the modern Salsa seatpost clamps are too high for these bikes so that will get replaced with one made by DKG and I know the saddle is pointing up. I was already off to snap pictures and didn't bring a tool to adjust that. Made for an exciting ride this morning. 

Thanks again guys. You're the best.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

...more...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> What is it worth? JK! Dont' throw me in the sticky!
> 
> Anyhow, I went up to visit Mike and Noah's kids and to have Mike install my headset and bottom bracket and work with me on fitting the drop bars. One thing led to another and all of the sudden our 3 hour cruise finished with a finished bike. Also just a little excuse to see all the Potts there at his shop. I highly recommend a stop by his shop if anybody ever stops in the bay area or is reading this from there.
> 
> ...


Bike looks great! And those are just some of my kids. I've got kids all over the place


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... wow! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

ciao
flo


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a garage!  Although they wept when I explained that you are hanging out in Central Park with cute girls on De Rosas.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I have a garage!


Be careful what you ask for! Rumpfy knows what its like to have my bikes slowly take over your space. They are like choking weeds!

The stem on your Salsa is interesting. I have a similar gooseneck and because of the relatively large diameter (compared to the LDs on my Ham and Potts) I wasn't sure that it was from the WTB braintrust. Now I'm feeling a little more confident!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bushpig said:


> The stem on your Salsa is interesting. I have a similar gooseneck and because of the relatively large diameter (compared to the LDs on my Ham and Potts) I wasn't sure that it was from the WTB braintrust. Now I'm feeling a little more confident!


Yeah, that was odd. The night before I did some measuring and had a mini panic when I thought the clamp diameter was a little small for my 26.0 bars. Mike and I went back and forth and when he was setting it up, it was a little snug but then it was loose on the 25.4 bar that he tried. I think after some jiggling, it turned out to be a good fit.

Mike could probably explain this better than I have.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Yeah, that was odd. The night before I did some measuring and had a mini panic when I thought the clamp diameter was a little small for my 26.0 bars. Mike and I went back and forth and when he was setting it up, it was a little snug but then it was loose on the 25.4 bar that he tried. I think after some jiggling, it turned out to be a good fit.
> 
> Mike could probably explain this better than I have.


Naw, that was about right. That was a fun build and the fit with the stem was spot-on. Now let's see some dirt on the tires :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

jealous.

very cool


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

In keeping with tradition, here's a nit-pick - what is the deal with the front derailleur height? It looks like it clears the big ring by 10mm!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bushpig said:


> In keeping with tradition, here's a nit-pick - what is the deal with the front derailleur height? It looks like it clears the big ring by 10mm!


Heh! Well, that ring is just too small for me so I was going to be a bigger one.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> In keeping with tradition, here's a nit-pick - what is the deal with the front derailleur height? It looks like it clears the big ring by 10mm!


I saw that too and thought "did I do that?" I think it might be the angle.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nicely done! I like it alot except for the (in my opinion) ridiculous-looking stem.

The rest is sweet, though!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hooray!

Wow, that came together right quick. :thumbsup: 

Looks great and I'm excited to hear the ride report.

Nice wheelset and fork. 


My nit-pic. Quick releases. Some Salsa Rasta's or sumthin'. 


Pretty choice bike and build there, G. Congrats!


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

how do those stems work? is there a quill in there?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kool maudit said:


> how do those stems work? is there a quill in there?


Two methods. Either a stub was silver brazed into the steerer of the fork or a aluminum quill was attached. The stem clamped to the quill or the stub.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

In this case, the latter. The bolt on the bottom clamps onto the quill.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Two methods. Either a stub was silver brazed into the steerer of the fork or a aluminum quill was attached. The stem clamped to the quill or the stub.


As of a couple days ago, there was no stub in the end of that fork.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> As of a couple days ago, there was no stub in the end of that fork.


But you never know what kind of magic SSMike will get up to at Black Mountain Cycles!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Excellent :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice build and just my size  love those Jellybean paint jobs

New we want a ride report


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet looking bike! Excellent build! Is this your first drop bar build?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, Chef!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> In keeping with tradition, here's a nit-pick - what is the deal with the front derailleur height? It looks like it clears the big ring by 10mm!


I chuckle at the younglings who don't get LDs. Here's my nit-pick Jagwire on that beautiful bike? Modern barrels. Where's the no-name King? Where's the WTB cable hanger up front? Where are the M737's? Those aren't M900 stradle cables or M900 skewers either. You already went there with the rear hanger and seat collar and speaking of collars, why is your front mech up by your collar?

G-girl, I like it a lot! Next Vintage ride's going to be all drop bars, so you better come.:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ha! Knew some people would notice the housing.

As for the missing parts....sometimes it's hard separating a fool from his parts!  hee hee.

Mike did have a bunch of nice Yeti and WTB cable hangers and seat collars but they were all for 1 1/8. Get more made, Mike!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

HOT DAMN!


So 5mm housing ferules and 4mm shift housing?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

That is sweet! :thumbsup: I'm looking forward to the ride report.

I am hoping to get up north in the next week or two and have already talked with Mike about stopping by the shop and getting in a ride.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Anyhow, I went up to visit Mike and Noah's kids and to have Mike install my headset and bottom bracket and work with me on fitting the drop bars.


I didn't know Mike and Noah had kids - not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> I am hoping to get up north in the next week or two and have already talked with Mike about stopping by the shop and getting in a ride.


Chime is and let us all know, so we can go too.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:
 

> Ha! Knew some people would notice the housing.
> 
> As for the missing parts....sometimes it's hard separating a fool from his parts!  hee hee.
> 
> Mike did have a bunch of nice Yeti and WTB cable hangers and seat collars but they were all for 1 1/8. Get more made, Mike!


I noticed it too but was too polite to say anything


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*nice!*



YETIFIED said:


> I Where's the no-name King?


And I even sent her the no logo King but.....it was the wrong size. Great looking ride G! The crank and Frt Derailleur look good on there:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I noticed it too but was too polite to say anything


since we're no longer being polite,  I would add that it most defo needs a Salsa P-10 stem as they kinda went well with Ross' frames.

the seat almost looks like it's in the tri/aero bar position (all the way forward), but maybe thats the way it fits you... bike looks good, though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, because my CCR could use that LD stem in a major way.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

banks said:


> So 5mm housing ferules and 4mm shift housing?


We debated about 5mm vs 4mm. Personally, I like 4mm because it a bit more flexible and if the bike's going to be a rider... I also like the Wheels Mfg. brass ferrules for 4mm casing.

The front derailer position is still bugging me. I coulda sworn I got it dialed. Maybe that's one of the reasons why sfgirl was having trouble getting the big ring (that's why the front shifter mount is not symmetrical with the right).


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That's pretty hot (in a geeky sort of way)  . Maybe our next vintage ride needs to be a "Salsa" ride?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> since we're no longer being polite,  I would add that it most defo needs a Salsa P-10 stem as they kinda went well with Ross' frames.
> 
> the seat almost looks like it's in the tri/aero bar position (all the way forward), but maybe thats the way it fits you... bike looks good, though.


OMG. The saddle's fixed already. 

Those stems actually get the bar position pretty damned near perfect.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ssmike said:


> We debated about 5mm vs 4mm. Personally, I like 4mm because it a bit more flexible and if the bike's going to be a rider... I also like the Wheels Mfg. brass ferrules for 4mm casing.
> 
> The front derailer position is still bugging me. I coulda sworn I got it dialed. Maybe that's one of the reasons why sfgirl was having trouble getting the big ring (that's why the front shifter mount is not symmetrical with the right).


Mike....I'll fix it!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

"BTW: the Surly rear cable hanger will be replaced with a Dia Compe one, the modern Salsa seatpost clamps are too high for these bikes so that will get replaced with one made by DKG..."

I think we ride the same size frame, so I took the liberty of posting a close up of the seattube/toptube junction area on my 95 Ala Carte. It also has the cantilever brake mount ("the donut") mount on the rear which prevented a current Salsa seatpost clamp from fitting (it was too tall). I also tried a modern DKG seatpost clamp and it had the same issue of being too tall. Luckily the frame did come with its own seatpost clamp although it is not quick release. I have no idea if this was original, stock, or even a Salsa clamp, but is fits beautifully due to it's low overall height so I just kept it there.

Speaking of the cantilever brake mount, I also put a Surly branded rear cable hanger on there, but it is from 2004 and fits more like the Dia Compe of old. I could not find a mounting bolt that fit exactly so I cut down an existing allow waterbottle cage mounting bolt, gooed it up with some blue locktite, and used that to mount it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datasurfer said:


> I think we ride the same size frame, so I took the liberty of posting a close up of the seattube/toptube junction area on my 95 Ala Carte. It also has the cantilever brake mount ("the donut") mount on the rear which prevented a current Salsa seatpost clamp from fitting (it was too tall). I also tried a modern DKG seatpost clamp and it had the same issue of being too tall. Luckily the frame did come with its own seatpost clamp although it is not quick release. I have no idea if this was original, stock, or even a Salsa clamp, but is fits beautifully due to it's low overall height so I just kept it there.
> 
> Speaking of the cantilever brake mount, I also put a Surly branded rear cable hanger on there, but it is from 2004 and fits more like the Dia Compe of old. I could not find a mounting bolt that fit exactly so I cut down an existing allow waterbottle cage mounting bolt, gooed it up with some blue locktite, and used that to mount it.


Hey Datasurfer,

The DKG didn't fit? I had ordered mine before you posted here and I was thinking, "oh great..." but it arrived (quickly, if I may add), and it was a tight squeeze but fit fine. The DKG one is half an inch (12.7mm) and the Salsa one is 15mm. Here's a pic:


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Hey Datasurfer,
> 
> The DKG didn't fit? I had ordered mine before you posted here and I was thinking, "oh great..." but it arrived (quickly, if I may add), and it was a tight squeeze but fit fine. The DKG one is half an inch (12.7mm) and the Salsa one is 15mm. Here's a pic:


Sweet! That looks hawt! I never knew that DKG made those in silver. Hmm, maybe we can chalk up the difference in fit up to manufacturing tolerances? The question would be whether it could be attributed more to the frame or the collar. I'll have to dig through "the garage that time forgot" and see if I can find the seat post clamp. If I remember correctly it is an older one from before the DKG logo was etched into 'em.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datasurfer said:


> Sweet! That looks hawt! I never knew that DKG made those in silver. Hmm, maybe we can chalk up the difference in fit up to manufacturing tolerances? The question would be whether it could be attributed more to the frame or the collar. I'll have to dig through "the garage that time forgot" and see if I can find the seat post clamp. If I remember correctly it is an older one from before the DKG logo was etched into 'em.


They have them in a plethora of colors...black and silver.  As for manufacturing tolerances, they state, +/- 0.2mm. They're nice people. The guy I talked to ended up sending me mine and also sent me a cute little email letting me know it was on its way. Thanks Dave!

http://www.dkg-cnc.com/bicycle.html


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> They have them in a plethora of colors...black and silver.  As for manufacturing tolerances, they state, +/- 0.2mm. They're nice people. The guy I talked to ended up sending me mine and also sent me a cute little email letting me know it was on its way. Thanks Dave!
> 
> http://www.dkg-cnc.com/bicycle.html


Make sure everyone checks out Dave Garoute's museum page too.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ssmike said:


> Make sure everyone checks out Dave Garoute's museum page too.


Thanks Mike! I could use a DKG bass.  That's so sad that they stopped making the WTB roller cams. I would like to try some on my next project. The Moots suspension pivot looks great too. A log peeler! Starship Enterprise! The fun never stops over there!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We should do a massive VRC DKG Roller Cam group order.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Wow!! Another Great Nor-Cal Classic*



sfgirlonbike said:


> Nitty Gritty:
> 
> 1992 Salsa A La Carte


Wow!! Another Great Nor-Cal classic :thumbsup: Saw this one as a frame when you posted it earlier....

Looks great built up. Nice Job! :thumbsup:

Look out for those cars in the city. I got hit 3 times when I lived there 



YETIFIED said:


> Where's the WTB cable hanger up front?


Lots of Nor-Cal Steering and Shifting gear there, As much as I hate to admit it, he does have a point there......

Did you ever track one of these down?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> We should do a massive VRC DKG Roller Cam group order.


I wonder when their patent expires.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> Wow!! Another Great Nor-Cal classic :thumbsup: Saw this one as a frame when you posted it earlier....
> 
> Looks great built up. Nice Job! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Working on it!  I like the accessory included in your middle baggy. 

I do watch for cars. But, just in case, I usually ride my Stanbike aka MB-3.  I did ride the Salsa around this week and discovered how awesome the brakes are with cross traffic.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> We should do a massive VRC DKG Roller Cam group order.


hmm I know this was meant as a funny comment but it has me thinking if such a thing could be put together

sorry maybe its just my roller cam lust bubbling over


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

esilvassy said:


> hmm I know this was meant as a funny comment but it has me thinking if such a thing could be put together
> 
> sorry maybe its just my roller cam lust bubbling over


You'd probably have to order 100+ to make it feasible according to Dave G.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

oh damn, that came out nice. i guess i sent that frame to the correct person!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

esilvassy said:


> hmm I know this was meant as a funny comment but it has me thinking if such a thing could be put together
> 
> sorry maybe its just my roller cam lust bubbling over


I was only half kidding.

If it was for 100 count as FB said and depending on price per set, I think there are enough of us out there who would spring for an authentic NOS set of quality roller cams.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I was only half kidding.
> 
> If it was for 100 count as FB said and depending on price per set, I think there are enough of us out there who would spring for an authentic NOS set of quality roller cams.


i want a front/ rear set.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I was only half kidding.
> 
> If it was for 100 count as FB said and depending on price per set, I think there are enough of us out there who would spring for an authentic NOS set of quality roller cams.


Or two. 100 count is only 50 bikes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ssmike said:


> Or two. 100 count is only 50 bikes.


Who knows Dave to ask. 50 is way doable. I bet BP alone needs 30.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Or two. 100 count is only 50 bikes.


Providing everyone wants two, but ya. Pretty sure there are 50 bikes out there in need of dual RCs!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> i want a front/ rear set.


I want two front/rear sets.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I was only half kidding.
> 
> If it was for 100 count as FB said and depending on price per set, I think there are enough of us out there who would spring for an authentic NOS set of quality roller cams.


evil thoughts running through my head

hmmm roller cam mounts instead of canti for a klunker-cruiser I have in the long term works (ya mostly a waste, but I could swap in a set of suntour ones if a more fitting home comes up)

For nice WTB roller cams I can say I have not seen any in my neck of the woods. and the bay is nuts if they do come up, so for me forecast for a real set is somewhat grim

so price depending 2 sets would be nice


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

MWC will take 12 from the first order!:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Not to be a downer, but I have the following obversvations:

1) even in lots of 100 re-fabbing roller cams is likely to cost more than the prices on eBay
2) Dave G will likely be reticent to build given the changes in WTB
3) Someone will need to be on the hook for product liability for these


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I thought the original CNC codes had been lost, meaning that a new order would also include costly CAD time.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> I thought the original CNC codes had been lost, meaning that a new order would also include costly CAD time.


yes, that's true. I figured that in to the 100+ requirement.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

MWC will still take 12 at the 1984 cost! 

I remember Steve saying something about product liability insurance:madman:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> I thought the original CNC codes had been lost, meaning that a new order would also include costly CAD time.


Can't you and CRC do that for us? C'mon guys, where is your team spirit?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> MWC will still take 12 at the 1984 cost!
> 
> I remember Steve saying something about product liability insurance:madman:


yeah, Charlie has said the same.

What was the 84 cost?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Can't you and CRC do that for us? C'mon guys, where is your team spirit?


how good is a suntour rollercam?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

And we can have a judgment proof person selling it! Where are the po' boys? Or we could say we got them in the 1980s NOS to whomever we transfer it to but now all of us and the thousands of people that read this will know.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, Charlie has said the same.
> 
> What was the 84 cost?


I think I have a late 80s WTB dealer cost list at home. I can't recall numbers but I do remember that the rollercam was around the same as the cantilevers. Market sure has diverged since


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> And we can have a *judgment proof* person selling it! Where are the po' boys? Or we could say we got them in the 1980s NOS to whomever we transfer it to but now all of us and the thousands of people that read this will know.


Well the vast majority of us have poor judgment so ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I think I have a late 80s WTB dealer cost list at home. I can't recall numbers but I do remember that the rollercam was around the same as the cantilevers. Market sure has diverged since


yeah, Ive got an 89 price list but nothing earlier than that.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Well the vast majority of us have poor judgment so ...


Ok, so i just got off the phone with Steve and he said that having Dave make them would be a no go as Charlie still holds the patent on them and it's good, not to mention Steve's name is more than likely also on the patent. He did say that it would be fun to do, and get them in the hands of all the right people, but realistically not that possible. He did enjoy the fact that there is so much entusiasm for the products that they built.

for what it's worth
nate


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cursivearmy said:


> Ok, so i just got off the phone with Steve and he said that having Dave make them would be a no go as Charlie still holds the patent on them and it's good, not to mention Steve's name is more than likely also on the patent. He did say that it would be fun to do, and get them in the hands of all the right people, but realistically not that possible. He did enjoy the fact that there is so much entusiasm for the products that they built.
> 
> for what it's worth
> nate


Warm and fuzzy...but alas, no RC's.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I did a search and Charlie is the only one listed as inventor. The patent has expired for nonpayment if I have the right patent. You guys probably know the technical aspect of this better than me since I'm not technically driven and can confirm if this is the right patent.

For your reading pleasure: _Caliper brake for mountain bicycles having wide tires_ is the patent title

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...4,765,443.PN.&OS=PN/4,765,443&RS=PN/4,765,443

this is the patent info: https://ramps.uspto.gov/eram/getMaintFeesInfo.do;jsessionid=0000mJAqlaDPVdoMNCxT07yHMFR:11g0uepfb plug in these numbers below:

patent number: 4765443
application no: 07032956

I don't think this idea is dead in the water. Most contract manufacturers have liability insurance. Does it cover product liability? Maybe. Maybe not. Does anybody know Dave?


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*those shifter mounts are the bomb*

were those standard at that year as in the 80s it was all bar ends
I want some? I assume they are Cunninghams/ WTBs you folks know where to find them?

thought I'd need take-offs or thumbies but those are muy better. Prolly much harder to come by as well


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Can't you and CRC do that for us? C'mon guys, where is your team spirit?


It's a lot more complicated than just the arms. Remember there are bushings that must be fabbed. The springs, the cams and all the little hardware pieces like washers etc... 
Its quite an undertaking.

I think most of all, those guys (Steve and Charlie) worked hard to design those parts. Even if the patent isn't current, out or respect, I wouldn't undermine their hard work by copying their parts. It took a lot of man hours (i.e. someones life) to get to the point where those parts were even ready to be machined. That being said the machining time is just a fraction of the whole equation. I guarantee it will be cheaper to buy them off e-bay than what the actual cost of those parts would be to reproduce today


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> MWC will still take 12 at the 1984 cost!
> 
> I remember Steve saying something about product liability insurance:madman:





Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, Charlie has said the same.


HA HA!!
Damn Lawyers   

Sorry Bushy


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> HA HA!!
> Damn Lawyers
> 
> Sorry Bushy


 LOL - don't forget doctors too. I've heard Charlie's story and it involved a doctor who sued because he wasn't told that he had to insert the cam into the rollers before riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> It's a lot more complicated than just the arms. Remember there are bushings that must be fabbed. The springs, the cams and all the little hardware pieces like washers etc...
> Its quite an undertaking.
> 
> I think most of all, those guys (Steve and Charlie) worked hard to design those parts. Even if the patent isn't current, out or respect, I wouldn't undermine their hard work by copying their parts. It took a lot of man hours (i.e. someones life) to get to the point where those parts were even ready to be machined. That being said the machining time is just a fraction of the whole equation. I guarantee it will be cheaper to buy them off e-bay than what the actual cost of those parts would be to reproduce today


Yep, it's been discussed at least a couple times before and this was pretty much the consensus.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.


move the bottle cage to the seat tube so you can grab the down tube while carrying the bike, cx style.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.


Set them up on a date. We need some Jelly Babies!


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What was the 84 cost?


I do not know about 1984, but the 1989 costs were $215 wholesale and $355 retail. I think that was per set rather than per pair.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

bushpig said:


> Not to be a downer, but I have the following obversvations:
> 
> 3) Someone will need to be on the hook for product liability for these


Grant Petersen just posted today on the Rivendell site that their product liability insurance just increased from $5,000 per year to $20,000!!!!  That was the low quote. The high quote was $65,000. :eekster:


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.
> 
> Hot Damn! that's a good looking Salsa, who ah!.... dig the rasta Bullseyes! where'd that one come from ER? better looking than that black one FB ripped me off on...
> 
> ...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

cursivearmy said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cursivearmy said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.
> ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME!! I am way excited for you, E!! Give mine a clean while you're at it!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> Hot Damn! that's a good looking Salsa, who ah!.... dig the rasta Bullseyes! where'd that one come from ER? better looking than that black one FB ripped me off on...
> 
> nate


haha. hey, I'll buy that back from you anytime.  Seeing all these jelly beans almost makes me want another one.

I'm still waiting for an 80's Salsa to fall into my lap.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> cursivearmy said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, that FB is a real shady character. :skep:
> ...


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

I was just wondering about those shifter pods/mounts... are those integrated into the brake levers?

(I suspect that not knowing what to call those contributed to not finding anything about them)


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

slowride said:


> I was just wondering about those shifter pods/mounts... are those integrated into the brake levers?
> 
> (I suspect that not knowing what to call those contributed to not finding anything about them)


They are separate from the brake levers. They are made up from 4 different, unique parts which compounds their difficulty to find.
1. Suntour retrofriction shift lever clamp base
2. Custom band clamp to adapt the Suntour shifter base to drop bar, supplied by WTB.
3. WTB adapter that mounts to the Suntour shifter base.
4. Shimano XT or DX thumb shifter (6 or 7 speed) that mounts to the WTB adapter.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks! I'm amazed they look so integrated, being composed of all those parts...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.


Hey freak clown... You SUCK! Nice bike. Remember I live five minutes away from you and my jelly bean appetite is, well unsatisfied. This one brings back some memories buddy.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Hey freak clown... You SUCK! Nice bike. Remember I live five minutes away from you and my jelly bean appetite is, well unsatisfied. This one brings back some memories buddy.


pitchfork, check

torch, check

gasoline filled bottle w/a rag stuffed in the neck, check

what time you wanna do this?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Hey freak clown... You SUCK!.





hollister said:


> pitchfork, check
> 
> torch, check
> 
> ...


LOL!!!   

Rumpfy was saying something about forum moderator paying a price  

I had no idea.

don't forget the ski masks.............


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not to steal your thunder G...but now your Jelly Bean has a buddy to play with.


... cool, the version for grown-ups :thumbsup: that stem is de rigeur 

ciao
flo


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

floibex said:


> ... cool, the version for grown-ups :thumbsup: that stem is de rigeur
> 
> ciao
> flo


bad flo! :madmax:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> pitchfork, check
> 
> torch, check
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Can you believe it? Pulled another out of the wood work... Dropped this news on me last night while I was sucking down an Anchor Steam, made me choke, now that really pissed me off!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> :thumbsup: Can you believe it? Pulled another out of the wood work... Dropped this news on me last night while I was sucking down an Anchor Steam, made me choke, now that really pissed me off!!!


LOL! :lol:

I know, I can hardly believe it too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> Hey freak clown... You SUCK!


I'll be hiding in the bushes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, E. I hate you. Ugh. Clowns are almost worse than mimes.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Damn, E. I hate you. Ugh. Clowns are almost worse than mimes.


Hey, Rumpfy may be a lot of things but he certainly isn't a mime!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll be hiding in the bushes.


I still can't believe that you went all out on that costume. Great look, hope your one the grand prize at Steamers...

PS- good to see you last night.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*thanks*



ssmike said:


> They are separate from the brake levers. They are made up from 4 different, unique parts which compounds their difficulty to find.
> 1. Suntour retrofriction shift lever clamp base
> 2. Custom band clamp to adapt the Suntour shifter base to drop bar, supplied by WTB.
> 3. WTB adapter that mounts to the Suntour shifter base.
> 4. Shimano XT or DX thumb shifter (6 or 7 speed) that mounts to the WTB adapter.


I figured part of them was Charlie's doing, you could tell from the machining on the adapters

dayum, I want some. much slicker than take-offs or thumbies

those came from the era when I dropped out of MTBing.
I missed the 1985 to 1995 decade


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

haaki said:


> I missed the 1985 to 1995 decade


Man those were the best years, IMHO...


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*nah*



salsa-luma said:


> Man those were the best years, IMHO...


1980 -1984, before it got serious. Before guys showed up with trainers to warm up. Before
bike shorts took over.

when at mile 18 of the 26 mile Rockhopper in Annadel 30 plus riders stopped to get high

when kegs of some new beer called "Anchor Steam" awaited at the finish line.
when Jackie Phelan finished so far ahead of all the women she dropped her Danskin
and rode across the finish line topless.

and the 1983 or 84 Repack, sitting on the big oak branch overhanging Cuisinart Corner, my 26" Cook Brothers BMX resting after a mornings work watching all the newb pros losing their chains and crashing

Charlie coming down in drop bars

Steve Potts on a Tandem Potts, can't remember the other rider

my lost years were spent finishing college, surfing and playing music. So I miised the Ned / Tomac years, I missed the Day Glo. I came back for Anodized


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

haaki said:


> 1980 -1984, before it got serious. Before guys showed up with trainers to warm up. Before
> bike shorts took over.
> 
> when at mile 18 of the 26 mile Rockhopper in Annadel 30 plus riders stopped to get high
> ...


Right on, I was way to young in 1984 to experience any of the things you mention. I get an awesome plethora of mental images while reading your comments... We have two things in common Annadel and Anchor Steam, both are tops in my book.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

haaki said:


> 1980 -1984, before it got serious. Before guys showed up with trainers to warm up. Before
> bike shorts took over.
> 
> when at mile 18 of the 26 mile Rockhopper in Annadel 30 plus riders stopped to get high
> ...


I liked that. :thumbsup:


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*cool*

you know that saddle meadow looking west on Steve's S Trail? A good place to see Wild Turkeys or Boar? You pop out of the woods and there's a grassy area looking over SR.
That was the 'safety-check' spot. Hell I could have gained 30 places had I kept pedaling...nahhhhhhhh.

there's an artist out in Bodega who does etchings. I went in and saw this beautiful B-W etching of a trail running through some oaks. It has an almost a misty atmosphere, it reminded me so much of early morning fog creeping through the Marsh Trail I bought one on the spot. I look at that pic and go, "yeah, yeah, that's IT!"


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

haaki said:


> you know that saddle meadow looking west on Steve's S Trail? A good place to see Wild Turkeys or Boar? You pop out of the woods and there's a grassy area looking over SR.
> That was the 'safety-check' spot. Hell I could have gained 30 places had I kept pedaling...nahhhhhhhh.
> 
> there's an artist out in Bodega who does etchings. I went in and saw this beautiful B-W etching of a trail running through some oaks. It has an almost a misty atmosphere, it reminded me so much of early morning fog creeping through the Marsh Trail I bought one on the spot. I look at that pic and go, "yeah, yeah, that's IT!"


Hakki- I moved away from Sonoma Co. some time ago. throughout my teens and early twenties I prefered riding there over anywhere else. Drove there regularly from Petaluma to do so. Back then I didn't pay much attention to trail names just rode everywhere I could; however, I remember two meadows vividly as well as the lake. Man those were the days...
Annedal was tops because it offered almost every conceivable terrain.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*and multiple eco systems*

from Chapparel to Oak to full blown Conifer forest. You could tell what side of th hill you were on by the trees. Oh the lake, what a way to cool off after a long climb on a hot day.
I moved away in 1984-85, moved back around 94ish and left again in 96.

everytime I go home and ride there I remeber what dirt is.
I live in Sandy Eggo, and folks most our dirt is bad until you go east into the Mountains


----------

